# Cutting down broadknives



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

How do you cut down a 6" knife? I would like to try doing this for my angles. Also I have a 12' broad knife that is no longer true. Its been worn down on edges from coating bead. Its now looks like a oversized bucket scoop. Is there anything I can do to easily repair it? Its just a back up but its been good to me so i would like to try and bring it back to life.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

boco said:


> How do you cut down a 6" knife? I would like to try doing this for my angles. Also I have a 12' broad knife that is no longer true. Its been worn down on edges from coating bead. Its now looks like a oversized bucket scoop. Is there anything I can do to easily repair it? Its just a back up but its been good to me so i would like to try and bring it back to life.


Not being a smart a$$,,, but throw the 12 away . treat your self with
2 new ones. once a broad knife looses it's edge ,,, it's done. if the blade is bowed .. a file will only make it worse
I cut down my 5'' / 6'' with tin snips,,, then shape them up with a 
bastard file ,,, a little sanding the edges helps. 
I only cut down knifes that are new. cutting a 5 / 6 that's flimsy / thin
will cause them to tear like paper.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with moore,throw em away.Start over 
Then,Its a good idea to get your self a 14inch medium/fine metal file.You do this every other day, depending how much you use the knife.A "true" flat knife edge, leaves less "edge" & means flat seams.:thumbsup:
After you "true" up yer knife edge,I hit it with 80 grit(the only reason I buy it)90degrees to the wall, keeping a "true" edge.
If you do this as I say your knives will never look like that again & you won't be fighting your work to make it "flat".


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok. I went and trimmed up a couple of 6 ". First one was a little rough its now converted a diamond shape.. Second one is looking good. I have a couple of days off and just trying to get everything ready for the summer rush. I also just bought a bazooka today. Been sitting in drywall mud for 2 years. Got a real bargain for complete set. Its only been used once but never cleaned. Thats tommorows project. Stay tuned and thanks.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I use a chop saw, why f#ck with anything else?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I use a chop saw, why f#ck with anything else?


That would make for a nice straight edge.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I use a chop saw, why f#ck with anything else?


helpful :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So ,,, either buy new knives,,,, or go out and buy a chop saw and cut down the old ones ??????
Decisions,Decisions,????:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So ,,, either buy new knives,,,, or go out and buy a chop saw and cut down the old ones ??????
> Decisions,Decisions,????:whistling2:


Hmmm....$40 for new knives, or $200 for a chop saw, and then maybe new knives when you f%&* 'em up?

But seriously, I use a chop saw when there are a bunch I need to cut (one day I cut 7-8 old knives into ones I could use, since no one had any plastic knives in stock). An angle grinder works well too, if you've got a steady hand. I file/sand my knives on a regular basis.

As for a diamond shaped knife, concrete pointing trowels are pretty nice...no cutting required, and the offset handle makes them handy for tight spots.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Some drywallers also frame steel so they own chop saws...
I'm not one of them lol, I "borrow" them for a minute on the job when I can though.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I just use my snip's, and yes it is perfectly ok to save and use these knives. Come in handy for alot of things.. 12 inch could be bent in center.. bowed for inside rounds. .. I never had a problem using snips on older knives. cut to the angle you want. take file clean up edge,,, sqaure it off. and be careful using sandpaper. old knives are like razors. P.S. I would keep them well oiled . WD40 wipe clean with a towel.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Some drywallers also frame steel so they own chop saws...
> I'm not one of them lol, I "borrow" them for a minute on the job when I can though.


Gee Whiz Checkers, no chop saw? What kind of drywaller doesn't have a chop saw?:blink: Whatever kind it is, I'm one too:laughing: I borrow them when on commercial jobs. I do know this.....I'd cut more steel if I had one:whistling2:

As for snips on blades, don't you guys who use them find that it puts kinks in the knives?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Gee Whiz Checkers, no chop saw? What kind of drywaller doesn't have a chop saw?:blink: Whatever kind it is, I'm one too:laughing: I borrow them when on commercial jobs. I do know this.....I'd cut more steel if I had one:whistling2:
> 
> As for snips on blades, don't you guys who use them find that it puts kinks in the knives?


On a broad knife useless . yes.
I only cut down my 5s. for wiping down angle tape.
just,,,,a sliver off the [email protected] both sides down to the curve.
takes a while to break in... like any new 5.. when you get it working right
for ya. you'll see where i'm coming from.. been cutting down my wipe down
5s for the last 7 years. works for me. straighter / tighter inside corner.. 
I use this 5 for ,, first 2 coats on screw heads. send me your address ..
I'll cut one down/ break it in/ and send it to ya.. but I've got the feeling
you've been in the shop today cutting knifes down.... no :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> On a broad knife useless . yes.
> I only cut down my 5s. for wiping down angle tape.
> just,,,,a sliver off the [email protected] both sides down to the curve.
> takes a while to break in... like any new 5.. when you get it working right
> ...


I'm pretty particular about my 5" too (and I'm not talking about my teeny trouser mouse). I file my edges, with rough and fine files to square them up, and then I polish them off with a sanding block. I pretty much sand the knife every time I use it. I think we're on the same page, except I don't cut, I file:thumbsup:

If you really want to send me something, how about a chop saw?:laughing:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Slim I never had a problem trimming up a blade,, usually 4 or 6 inch. with snips.. but I have only done it a few times ,, on the job with no saw.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks to everyone on this post, I didnt realise so much filing and knife chopping was going on, Ive done some 5s with snips a few times but not much, Havent seemed to have much trouble with the knifes, You could just call into a sheet metal workers shop, They have the gear for trimming knifes.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

wow, this thread is ghetto taping at it's finest.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

McDusty said:


> wow, this thread is ghetto taping at it's finest.


Not really McDusty,, Have you ever found yourself in a situation where you needed a knife to Fit in an area ? I have bought plastic knifes and cut them down before with my snips to fit into off angles and such. and I have cut down regular knifes as well. I used to have a collection of plastic knifes cut at different angles. and sanded smooth along the edge. So if You consider working on a home that is nothing more than a cut up nightmare,, ghetto taping... then you must work in the HOOD,,, not me, or anyone else that has posted. Custom knifes to fit and work?? ghetto Taping?? yeah right.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McDusty said:


> wow, this thread is ghetto taping at it's finest.


How old are you worldwide?? not that it matters.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I could be wrong, But getto has a bit of a different meaning in Canada, (since we have none ) It's to imply cheap or frugal. So if I said where did you get those getto shoes, It means your too cheap to get a real pair of shoes.At least I think he means that, thats why I gave a thanks of agreement.

the 1st post is how do I save a old worn out pair of knives that I have fallen in love with and can't bare to throw out. Then guys started talking about modding knives, which I'm sure we have all done to fit strange spots.

But if I'm wrong then I take my Thank you back......McDusty


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ghetto. Not sure about that. gangster maybe. I cut up a couple of brand new knives to give them a specific use. Why do I need multiple sets? 1 set forwhen I use a ton of hot mud from start to finish coat (not so sharp). Another set for new residential small bow in 10 and 12 " . Then another for renovations and commercial (Sharp and strait). I also carry a ton of 5 and 6" knives some staight some with a little hook. It basically comes down to I dont like to FN sand. Having your knives cut down saves mud, time, and sanding. Thats gangster.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

There must be something with hand tapers, their touchy about their knives

When I seen the one thread, what type of knives you using, I was huh?????, Guys were saying I own a 4, 5, 6, 12 etc..... I was like of coarse you own knives , your tapers, So who cares what you own. (what brand would be of interest,,,maybe).

Seems like when I bump into a hand taper on a job, and you get talking tools, They will show off their hand tools as if they were their kids. They will be "oh I bought this trowel in 1962, look how well it bends, and this 5" knife, I bought it 2 weeks after my daughter was born. And my 4 inch !!!!! Ive got a funny story about it....."
I'm surprised they don't take pictures of them and carry them around in their wallet

I think being a machine taper, knives and trowels are way down on the list of priorities, If I broke a knife tomorrow I'd be like "Crap, got to buy a new one now "

Now if I broke my bazooka ...


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Seems like when I bump into a hand taper on a job, and you get talking tools, They will show off their hand tools as if they were their kids. They will be "oh I bought this trowel in 1962, look how well it bends, and this 5" knife, I bought it 2 weeks after my daughter was born. And my 4 inch !!!!! Ive got a funny story about it....."
> I'm surprised they don't take pictures of them and carry them around in their wallet


Oh Lord...We have this one local hand taper who calls himself, "The Flying Knife...."
Last job I was on with him he was walking around checking everyone's knives because he can tell if you're a pro or not by how straight you keep your blade...
...
...
...
...
Give me a f#cking break...
Dude also swears he can tape a house out just as fast with his banjo as I can with a bazooka...
...
...
...
...
Give me a f#cking break...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> There must be something with hand tapers, their touchy about their knives
> 
> When I seen the one thread, what type of knives you using, I was huh?????, Guys were saying I own a 4, 5, 6, 12 etc..... I was like of coarse you own knives , your tapers, So who cares what you own. (what brand would be of interest,,,maybe).
> 
> ...


Tools? you should pop over here and have a look in Cazna's shed...and shipping container, I think he has an addiction to tools.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Tools? you should pop over here and have a look in Cazna's shed...and shipping container, I think he has an addiction to tools.


 
Your just jealous:jester:........Good though isnt it :yes:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Banjo is cleaner and faster than Hand taping,, but not faster than a bazooka. Now if you have about 6 banjo,,and about 6 guys working,, you could possibly run as fast as 3 guys with one bazooka. And I do mean you would have to Run. Knowing how to hand tape is important regardless of what tools your running.. But if a person thinks it is the best method, there wrong. Personally I prefer a banjo tape job over a bazooka. Hand Taping??? is for the wannabe's


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Years ago the banjo is all we ran,then the callbacks got ridiculous.Then I realized how bad watering down your mud really is.Then the call backs stopped.to each his own.*Not* running the banjo has saved us thousands.

I recall reading here,if you were a hand taper in canada you do not work.:confused1:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> Years ago the banjo is all we ran,then the callbacks got ridiculous.Then I realized how bad watering down your mud really is.Then the call backs stopped.to each his own.*Not* running the banjo has saved us thousands.
> 
> I recall reading here,if you were a hand taper in canada you do not work.:confused1:


Proform taping grade mud...runs through my automatic taper with no water added just wip it up.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> I recall reading here,if you were a hand taper in canada you do not work.:confused1:


That's right ftd, no work for you here in Canada.
We half to keep sending those hand taping Americans ,back across the boarder:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Years ago the banjo is all we ran,then the callbacks got ridiculous.Then I realized how bad watering down your mud really is.Then the call backs stopped.to each his own.*Not* running the banjo has saved us thousands.
> 
> I recall reading here,if you were a hand taper in canada you do not work.:confused1:


 When you bed coat what do you use for mud? and do you thin it down? What about angles. By hand or paint roller.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> Banjo is cleaner and faster than Hand taping,, but not faster than a bazooka. Now if you have about 6 banjo,,and about 6 guys working,, you could possibly run as fast as 3 guys with one bazooka. And I do mean you would have to Run. Knowing how to hand tape is important regardless of what tools your running.. But if a person thinks it is the best method, there wrong. Personally I prefer a banjo tape job over a bazooka. Hand Taping??? is for the wannabe's


I've been a wanna be for 25 years. 
wanna know my total gross for 2010?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I've been a wanna be for 25 years.
> wanna know my total gross for 2010?:whistling2:


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

moore said:


> I've been a wanna be for 25 years.
> wanna know my total gross for 2010?:whistling2:


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I've been a wanna be for 25 years.
> wanna know my total gross for 2010?:whistling2:


:no::no::no::laughing:


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Buy the right knife. Use a snips then throw away the snips as it wrecks an otherwise great snipes. (yellow wiess type)


----------

